# Teledyne-Gurley Pathfinder 50 question



## Kevin45 (May 20, 2013)

The digital readout, which is a Teledyne-Gurley Pathfinder 50, has the "X" axis reversed. Positive showing negative / negative showing positive, on the readout. The scale is mounted on the front of the mill and not the back. Does anyone have a readout of this type and how do I re-calibrate it to show the correct direction? I know most readouts, you can switch between -/+, but I cannot figure this one out.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 20, 2013)

They're still in business I believe. You might get that info with a phone call or email. Otherwise you'll need a scope and probe the connections to see which pins the signal is on and flip them.


----------



## Kevin45 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Tony. I did go to their site and they want some fairly good money for a manual. Something I'm not willing to part with for somehing as simple as a +/- sign. Most readouts have a way to change that parameter within their software. I searched when I first bought the mill and couldn't find anything. This time I think I found what I needed. It was on another site, The HSM and a member by the name Duct Taper posted in back in '09. Here is the site addy if anyone has a Teledyne Gurley Pathfinder 50 or 100 read out.  http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/33432-DRO-Teledyne-Gurley-Pathfinder-50 I would have quoted it proper on here but I didn't know whether I should or not.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 21, 2013)

Good find, Kevin. I saw a few manuals during a brief search, but it looks like $53 is the going rate right now. I think you're right, not going to stumble across that poking a few buttons. Glad you solved the issue.

And you did the right thing. Without the author's permission, it's bad netiquette to quote from another source. But then, he was doling out information (likely without asking) from a probably copyrighted manual. Two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do!


----------



## jer (Aug 28, 2016)

I just got a mill that has one of these on it, I sure wish I had a manual, it is hard to figure out, what little it may do, other than give measurements. LOL.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 28, 2016)

Call this guy, he repairs them, he may be able to help. I dealt with him before, all positive

http://www.machinetoolelectronics.com


----------



## jer (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Bamban, I'll look into that.


----------

